# What did Einstein smoke?



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard or read what blend he prefered? I have heard the stories about him bumming cigs off of attendees at his lectures to fill his pipe, but I have never heard of what his go to was. Any ideas?


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

A different;y worded google search has turned up Revelation by House of Windsor....any more info? Can it still be had? Some signs now point to no.


....I keep answering my own questions.......pipesandcigars has it.....


Is it any good now a days?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Altadis makes a match for it, but I have no idea if it's any good or not. Cornell & Diehl say that their Epiphany is close, but again, I have no idea.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I heave heard he was a Revelation man can't verify it. Pipewise, I've seen many, many photos and films of Einstein with a pipe in hand but it's always a different pipe. If he had quite a few pipes it seems unlikely he only smoked one tobacco in all of them. 

Then again, a lot of what he did seemed unlikely.


----------



## selleri (Feb 6, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> I've seen many, many photos and films of Einstein with a pipe in hand but it's always a different pipe.


Maybe he had many because he was chewing them.
NMAH | Einstein's Brier Pipe


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I actually had done some research on what tobaccos Einstein smoked a few years back. Most sources say that he smoked House of Windsor - Revelation exclusively, However, in a few articles it was mentioned that he on occasion smoked HOW - Country Doctor and Middleton - Walnut, but by far his tobacco of choice was Revelation.

Photo below is of a sealed 2oz tin of Country Doctor and a sealed 4oz tin of Revelation!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

selleri said:


> Maybe he had many because he was chewing them.
> NMAH | Einstein's Brier Pipe


Now there's one estate pipe I wouldn't mind smoking. Doubt any of his genius would rub off though!


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Regardless, the _smoke_ didn't make the _man_. He is/was one of a kind and could have smoked oatmeal, pine cones, and raisins ....


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> Regardless, the _smoke_ didn't make the _man_. He is/was one of a kind and could have smoked oatmeal, pine cones, and raisins ....


Raisins? Must have been FVF then...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Raisins? Must have been FVF then...


Two scoops in every bowl!


----------



## cstanion (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm not permitted to post links or photos because my post count is too low, but there is a photo of Einstein with a can of Revelation. Google investment autographs UK Einstein pipe and it should be the first hit listed.


----------



## cstanion (Apr 2, 2008)

Huh. It worked after all.



cstanion said:


> I'm not permitted to post links or photos because my post count is too low, but there is a photo of Einstein with a can of Revelation. Google investment autographs UK Einstein pipe and it should be the first hit listed.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

cstanion said:


> I'm not permitted to post links or photos because my post count is too low, but there is a photo of Einstein with a can of Revelation. Google investment autographs UK Einstein pipe and it should be the first hit listed.


That's a great photo! I love that the Tub of Revelation can be seen so well!


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

That is indeed a great photo. Einstein is my hero!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Very cool. 

I have always had the feeling that he would have been a cool guy to hang out with. Maybe not the most talkative, but what he did say, you'd know he meant.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

One of Einstein's pipes, in the National Museum of American History:

NMAH | Einstein's Brier Pipe


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

JohnnyFlake said:


> [...] Most sources say that he smoked House of Windsor - Revelation exclusively, [...]


Wasn't Revelation a Philip Morris product back in Einstein's day? :ask:

I wonder what brand of pipe Einstein is smoking in this famous photo.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Davetopay said:


> Very cool.
> 
> I have always had the feeling that he would have been a cool guy to hang out with. Maybe not the most talkative, but what he did say, you'd know he meant.


We just wouldn't be able to understand it - especially the niceties of the quantum mechanics theories. :rotfl:


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

Zeabed said:


> We just wouldn't be able to understand it - especially the niceties of the quantum mechanics theories. :rotfl:


Einstein was relativity, Plank was quantum mechanics, and did not smoke a pipe.

by the way, I have that same Peterson Pipe in the picture of the younger Einstein up there.

I cant post links yet so go to the peterson pipes website, look in the classic ranges, it's a #1 Aran with a nickle mount.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

beefytee said:


> Einstein was relativity, Plank was quantum mechanics, and did not smoke a pipe.
> 
> by the way, I have that same Peterson Pipe in the picture of the younger Einstein up there.
> 
> I cant post links yet so go to the peterson pipes website, look in the classic ranges, it's a #1 Aran with a nickle mount.


Plank and Bohr and Eisenberg, the guy who came up with the Uncertainty Principle, etc. My point was that Einstein's relativity and quantum physics/mechanics are theories that have had some famous trouble reconciling.


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

Zeabed said:


> Plank and Bohr and Eisenberg, the guy who came up with the Uncertainty Principle, etc. My point was that Einstein's relativity and quantum physics/mechanics are theories that have had some famous trouble reconciling.


I see, my apologies, I must have read the previous post incorrectly.

I do believe he is smoking a Peterson Pipe in that photograph though.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

For any one who is curious, I have smoked the pipesandcigars Revelation. I enjoyed it a lot, but I cannot say how it compares to the original. 

Maybe I will have a bowls later so I can describe the blend in detail for you.

EDIT: I would describe the taste as fresh cut grass, hay, a subtle latakia presence, a touch of tobacco sweetness, and some spice. The spice may have been the slight ghost from VAs in my cob though.


----------

